# breeding



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Heres a pretty good article on breeding piranhas http://thefishkeeperman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay I am just quoting the first two paragraphs as I find them to be hilarious! You can click the link to read the rest.

Breeding Piranhas

Piranhas are a unique creature that has won its so popularity, not only because of its appearance, but also due to the many myths they are told in. *Unfortunately only a few species having been breed, some of the species that have commonly bred include Serrasalmus nattereri, S. spilopleura, S. gibbus, S. rhombeus.* Another species that is considered relatively easy to breed is S. maculatus.

Whichever you choose, you should have an aquarium that is at least 100 gallons. A group of 5-6 piranhas is quite appropriate, however if you want them breeding, the best is to keep them in pairs so that there are no other fishes to bother them. *To find ae mating pair, you can pick two adult Piranhas, one is thick and the other is thinner. In most cases, thick piranhas represent females and thinner Piranhas represent males.* Just make sure you are not looking at them after they have been fed. Though having found males and females doesn't automatically mean success, it is however a step on the way.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> Okay I am just quoting the first two paragraphs as I find them to be hilarious! You can click the link to read the rest.
> 
> Breeding Piranhas
> 
> ...


No offense but i didnt find that article to good. Those species minus gibbus have been bred before, but its just not "commonly".


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Okay I am just quoting the first two paragraphs as I find them to be hilarious! You can click the link to read the rest.
> 
> Breeding Piranhas
> 
> ...


No offense but i didnt find that article to good. Those species minus gibbus have been bred before, but its just not "commonly".
[/quote]

I agree with you completely and thats why I didnt get past the first two paragraphs. Isnt there only one case of Rhoms being bred in captivity?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From what i know there is only one breeding of rhoms which was in a pond back in the 70's. I think the pond was in some public attraction place. There was a "rhom" breeding at the shedd aquarium, but i think it turned out to be sanchezi's that bred not rhoms.


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow all that info is bad and useless


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry uhjkool


----------

